# how to recover crust gold



## dlackmond (Jun 23, 2014)

I just got some matrix with wire gold and a crust of yellow .08 gold on it and the same crust on some turquoise . How can I recover it to see what it really is ?


----------



## 4metals (Jun 23, 2014)

Dlack,

Unfortunately we do not require new members to spend some time here before posting. If we did we might not have to respond to posts like yours. 

You will have to dig in and read and learn more about the techniques and methods discussed here, quite possibly you will be able to answer your own question. If not, you can come back with more details and more discussion about what you found out about your material by doing some work yourself. 

Do not think you are receiving this response because you are a new member, even members who have been here for some time receive the same type of response when their questions eek of "Do this for me because I don't want to do it myself." It is even more troubling when those questions come from a member with 6 minutes of tenure on the forum.

I hope you take this opportunity to help yourself and eventually be helped by members who actually enjoy helping those that show an interest in helping themselves. This is an amazing forum and we do help a lot of members, please consider playing by the rules and your time spent here will be fruitful.


----------



## galenrog (Jun 23, 2014)

How has this material been tested to determine 1) if there is gold and 2) how much gold (usually expressed in grams per ton or ounces per ton)?

Concerning the material you call turquoise, is it truly turquoise or is it one of the more common copper minerals with similar color?


----------



## dlackmond (Jun 23, 2014)

galenrog said:


> How has this material been tested to determine 1) if there is gold and 2) how much gold (usually expressed in grams per ton or ounces per ton)?
> 
> Concerning the material you call turquoise, is it truly turquoise or is it one of the more common copper minerals with similar color?





galenrog said:


> How has this material been tested to determine 1) if there is gold and 2) how much gold (usually expressed in grams per ton or ounces per ton)?
> 
> Concerning the material you call turquoise, is it truly turquoise or is it one of the more common copper minerals with similar color?



I am a experienced field guide for minerals and gems in Colo but have never dealt with gold. The specimen in my request
is from a reccognised turquoise vein in Cripple Co. where much gold is found . The turq I acquired is from a patented claim that has gold and turq . the specimens are covered in a goldencolored crust that does have wire gold viewable and has been assayed at .080 which is higher the commercial mine in the area which is .03 to .04 .. I can get lots more and wondering if it can easily purified for fun or profit . Definately not crysacola !


----------



## solarsmith (Jun 23, 2014)

is that .03 oz per ton? is this from an xrf scan? if it has visable ( free) gold. your answer is easy crush and concentrate via a gravity method.
however If it is .03 any unit of mesure other than lb kilos or tons... there is no visable gold on it... visable gold normaly starts at about 3 oz per ton. Welcome to the forum . Bryan In Denver


----------



## butcher (Jun 24, 2014)

I would think if this were turquoise with gold it would be more profitable as jewelry stone, unless you could mine the whole mountain.


----------



## RGJohn (Jul 7, 2014)

dlackmond said:


> I just got some matrix with wire gold and a crust of yellow .08 gold on it and the same crust on some turquoise . How can I recover it to see what it really is ?



Do you have a photo that you could post?
Your material sounds interesting but it is hard to answer your question as posed.


----------

